# Confessions of a High School Senior



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Man i really want my own horse buddy. I got 2 free horses just waitin for me, all i need is somewhere to put them.. I am just completely LOST.. i dont know if i can support a horse right now, i mean i heard it and saw a few ranches online charge $350 dollars a month for boardin... I LOVE horses but i just got this wall infront of me...


----------



## Eqrider (Mar 7, 2008)

#1 Reason why I have my job = horses! I had such a hard time affording everything before, I'm so thankful I can work so much, otherwise, I probably would have to sell mine. 

March 12 2008

Yeah, so our Governor just left office, thats what anyone's talking about. I had salad for lunch...erm...hate math...Tam-Joops almost write me up for "cheek" yesterday...OH! my dance teacher Mother Bracket (we call her that b/c she reminds us of a nun) hasn't been to our class in over a week. Bracket-In-Training (aka Kevin) likes to try and take over, but everyone just goes nuts...can't WAIT for this day to be OVA!!


----------

